# Sentinel worm medication causing seizures?



## jjkusaf (Jan 3, 2009)

I've asked a bunch of questions since I joined yesterday about my dog Joey. Well, here is another one. On the 5th of every month he receives Sentinel. Joey bites the air (a lot)....runs around crazy-like and even yipes at times. During the first of the month it seems more pronounced and tapers off towards the end. His next pill is do tomorrow and I'm debating rather or not to have my friend give it to him. Should she wait until I can take him to the vet and see about changing the medication incase the Sentinel is the cause of this weird behavior?

I also noticed this strange behavior when he was with me but never pin pointed it to the Sentinel (increased air biting at beginning of month vs. at the end).

_Complex Partial Seizures can also be known as psychomotor or behavioral seizures. Of all the different types of seizures these are the oddest and most bizarre. *During a complex partial seizure the dog will demonstrate strange repetitive behaviors such as uncontrollably running in small circles, biting at the air, howling, barking or yipping and even a type of lip-smacking.* Others may show signs of attempting to hide for no reason. Other signs can be instances of vomiting, diarrhea, drooling, biting at their sides or flank area and even blindness. Although the dog is awake during these seizures, they are not aware of what they are doing or what is going on around them. Complex partial seizures can last a few minutes, several hours or can turn into generalized tonic-clonic seizures. _

From -> http://www.essortment.com/all/seizuresdogsca_rfmm.htm

He never does the vomiting, diarrhea, drools, bites his sides goes blind or becomes unaware of his surroundings or falls down twitching. But the part in bold letters fits the bill.

I am strongly leaning towards him not taking the pill tomorrow...and the more I type this the more I think I'm answering my own question. Skipping medication for a week and a half will not bring on an onslaught of worms...right?


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

It could be. Some dogs are very sensitive to any chemicals. My first dog Willow would get extremely dog-aggressive whenever she got a vaccine. The aggression would last for at least 6 months after the vaccine. We didn't vaccinate her at all for her last 5 years because of this. You might also try a different heartworm medication....Heartgard or whatever your vet recommends.


----------



## craven.44 (Sep 10, 2008)

I would talk to your vet about this. But, keep in mind that Sentinel is not just for normal intestinal worms. It prevents heartworms, a very serious and life threatening parasite. I have never seen a reaction to Sentinel, but I am sure it is possible.


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

I've used Sentinel for a lot of years on many dogs with no problems. However, I think anything can be possible b/c each dog is different. If you're sure about the reaction I would certainly check it out with his vet before giving him another pill.


----------



## jjkusaf (Jan 3, 2009)

Yea, I am going to call the vet today. My friend took off for Cleveland today and the vet clinic Joey goes to is closed on Sundays. I just told her to not give it to him until I talk to the vet and get back on Saturday. I'll probably request heartguard or another drug for heart/intestinal worms.


----------

